# Black Friday & December sale 2017 - What did you buy?



## kimarnesen (Nov 24, 2017)

My shopping list was bigger, but most of them I can wait until a specific project comes up and I will just get it anyway.

Black Friday:

Cinematique Instruments - Ensemblia 1.5
Spitfire - Orchestral Grand Piano
Best Service - Tarilonte's Desert Winds
Embertone - Recorders
Session Audio - Shimmer Shake Strike with Expansion
Soundiron - Voices Of Rapture
sonokinetic - Capriccio
8Dio - Instant Dobro Guitar
Auddict Audio - Hexeract
Soniccouture - The Conservatoire Collection
Waves - SSL G-Master Buss Compressor

December sale:

Luftrum - Lunaris
VSL - Synchron Strings I
VSL - Recorders
Evolution Series - Africa & Middle East
Cinematique Instruments - Ensemblia Stringed
Cinematique Instruments - Ensemblia Metallique
PrecisionSound - Tibetan Bowls
Sonokinetic - Maximo, Grosso, Espressivo and Alphorn
Stretzov Sampling - Balkan Ethnic Orchestra
Zero-G - Eastern Percussion Module

What did you get? Perhaps there's some jewels I didn't know about.


----------



## rvb (Nov 24, 2017)

Me so far: 
JB Violin Embertone
Metropolis Ark 2
Patch 2 AudioModern
NI Symphony Percussion
Keep Forest Evo Bundle
Acustica Audio Diamond 
Wavearts Panorama 
SWAM Saxophones

And still deciding what spitfire collection or product I want and maybe the auddict synth!
Exciting times.. Also extreme poverty evoking times


----------



## Jaap (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice things you guys got!

Got myself here Novo Pack 1 Intimate Textures and though not in Black Friday sale, grabbed Repro-1 (and thus also Repro-5 beta and full one later and since then I almost forgot the world around me!)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2017)

So far I purchased :

* NI Symphonic Series Brass ($149.50)
* NI Symphonic Series Woodwinds ($149.50)
* Spitfire Audio Symphonic Strings Evolutions ($201.60)
* CineSamples CineBrass Pro ($239.)

I will update this list if I decide to add anything else 

By adding the NI Symphonic Series Brass, and Woodwinds, during this BF Sale, I now have the NI Symphony Series Orchestra ! Since I already had the Strings, and Perc.

CineBrass Pro offers that epic, holywood big brass sound, which is nice to have.

I already have Spitfire Strings EVO 2, and like it a lot, so I thought that adding their Symphonic Strings evo. would give me another flavor that I could use when needed, these Evos are very helpful and sound very natural, and their subtle changes in timbre adds a lot of character, and realism, compared to using standard sustains.

Finally, I'm done with my BF shopping for this year. There were lots of great deals, many options to choose from, and making my decisions was a fun experience.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Dominik Raab (Nov 24, 2017)

Does a slave computer count? :D
Didn't benefit from any Black Friday deals, but life is going to be so much easier now. There are tons of libraries I would love to add to my collection, but piling them onto the heavy load of my preset without upgrading my hardware would be absolutely pointless.
With my new slave PC, I'm going to be able to get the most out of the libraries I already own. Sadly, that means I don't have any money left for some of those awesome deals I've been seeing. Oh, well. Priorities.


----------



## J-M (Nov 24, 2017)

I was in such a fortunate (fortunate, because of my wallet) that I was running out of space for my samples, so I bought a Samsung 500GB SSD (138e) and nothing else...yet.


----------



## dbage46 (Nov 24, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> Does a slave computer count? :D
> Didn't benefit from any Black Friday deals, but life is going to be so much easier now. There are tons of libraries I would love to add to my collection, but piling them onto the heavy load of my preset without upgrading my hardware would be absolutely pointless.
> With my new slave PC, I'm going to be able to get the most out of the libraries I already own. Sadly, that means I don't have any money left for some of those awesome deals I've been seeing. Oh, well. Priorities.



I'd be interested to know the specs as I'm trying to spec one out myself.?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 24, 2017)

So far, I bought NI Emotive Strings and an iPad. Next purchase will be Hollywood Choirs next week.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Nov 24, 2017)

dbage46 said:


> I'd be interested to know the specs as I'm trying to spec one out myself.?



Sending you a PM in a second.


----------



## tim727 (Nov 24, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> So far I purchased :
> 
> * NI Symphonic Series Brass ($149.50)
> * Spitfire Audio Symphonic Strings Evolutions ($201.60)
> ...



How did you get Symphony Series Brass for only $150 instead of $250?


----------



## Dominik Raab (Nov 24, 2017)

tim727 said:


> How did you get Symphony Series Brass for only $150 instead of $250?



Not the person you asked, but there's a crossgrade.



> This crossgrade only works for users of KOMPLETE 2-11, KOMPLETE 8-11 ULTIMATE, SYMPHONY SERIES – BRASS SOLO, SYMPHONY SERIES – BRASS ENSEMBLE.
> You won't be able to install and activate this version unless you own one of the required products listed above!


----------



## tim727 (Nov 24, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> Not the person you asked, but there's a crossgrade.



Ah ok, thank you.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2017)

tim727 said:


> How did you get Symphony Series Brass for only $150 instead of $250?



I qualify for the crossgrade price, ($149.50), since I already own NI Sym. Series Perc, and Strings.


----------



## tim727 (Nov 24, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I qualify for the crossgrade price, ($149.50), since I already own NI Sym. Series Perc, and Strings.



It's interesting that on the NI website it doesn't mention ownership of the Perc and String ensemble libs as qualifying for the Brass crossgrade though. It only says: "This crossgrade only works for users of KOMPLETE 2-11, KOMPLETE 8-11 ULTIMATE, SYMPHONY SERIES – BRASS SOLO, SYMPHONY SERIES – BRASS ENSEMBLE." 

If I could get the crossgrade price for Brass by getting Strings and Perc that would be a really sweet deal, because that would mean I could get all three for $250 + $150 + $150 = $550, which is a really good value for that content.


----------



## nas (Nov 24, 2017)

So far...

SF SSS . Have Mural 1 & 2 and decided to move to SSS. Got it at a discounted discount.
Joshua Bell Violon
Bohemian Cello

Not sure if Im done... it's early!


----------



## Vovique (Nov 24, 2017)

Heavyocity Intimate Textures,
Sonokinetic Capriccio. My BF is over.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 24, 2017)

Soundtoys 5 and Vitamins.


----------



## ChazC (Nov 24, 2017)

I only had Analog Strings on my list but didn't bother in the end. Picked up Intimate Textures though and was pleasantly surprised to find Tal UNO v2 on sale so picked that up as well.


----------



## khollister (Nov 24, 2017)

I was very bad -

NOVO Strings
Thrill
Repro-1/5 (survey coupon)
a few soundsets for Diva, Repro and Omni
Iris 2
Slate VTC
Replika XT
Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete & Orchestral Winds Complete (GULP!)

Decided to pass on Soundtoys 5, K11U upgrade, Sample Logic Guitars Infinity, and any more UAD stuff. CH strings made Embertone strings OBE.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 24, 2017)

Far too much...

Thrill
Dhol ensemble
Cinebrass core and pro
Analog strings
Evenant Sound design course
Headphone calibration plugin 

I really need to cancel my credit cards next year...


----------



## Quasar (Nov 24, 2017)

So far:

Audiority Echoes T7E
Polkasounds Tuba and IA Tone Chamber Accordian
Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds
Claustrophobia EZX
IKM MODO Bass
Groovemonkee R&B/Hip-Hop MIDI drum loops
Free Glalaxy X FX Synth with Best Service order.

Wanting, vacillating:
NI Thrill
Light & Sound Chamber Strings
Plugin Guru's MegaMagic Cello
Audio Modelling SWAM Cello
Vocal Codex
Impact Soundworks Momentum (not on Sale)
Either Magic AB or MCompare

Wish for but too pricey:
Spitfire SSO
Fabfilter R/Q/L

And now the new Auddict Hexeract.... The sheer quantity of sales is overwhelming... Others I'm not thinking of right now for sure.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 24, 2017)

I've just weakened and bought Seventh Heaven & Seventh Heaven Pro bundle. I'll be using this for years to come, in the half hour I've been using it I can tell it's a very special reverb indeed.......

Edit: You are not going believe this, I just fired off a tech support question to Liquidsonics at 11.11pm on a Friday night, and got the answer back within ten minutes. OUTSTANDING.

Anyway - it turned out to be a PICNIC error 

(Problem In Chair, Not In Computer).


----------



## AllanH (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought two small things:
1) Relab S24 reverb.
2) Pettinhouse guitars

EDIT: Cubase crossgrade, in view of Cakewalk's demise.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 24, 2017)

Actually nothing. I kinda have what I need, and I'm at a point right now where I know that more purchases wouldn't increase my creativity or productivity - or improve my sound.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 24, 2017)

Nothing, but I am standing in a mile long line right now at Chick-fil-a in the mall just so my 4 year-old can get her chicken nuggets. Does that count?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 24, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Nothing, but I am standing in a mile long line right now at Chick-fil-a in the mall just so my 4 year-old can get her chicken nuggets. Does that count?


It's sort of like getting some sample libraries insofar as you won't be able to resell the nuggets later if she doesn't like them. So I guess that counts.


----------



## dohm (Nov 24, 2017)

Heavyocity Scoring Guitars
Spitfire HZ Percussion Pro (actually purchased a few weeks ago during promo)
Spitfire Albion IV & V
Oceania
Sounds Devine Kompletely Omnispheric

Seriously considering Cinematic Studio Strings (don't know why I am waiting...)
Would love to pick up another Spitfire collection - Black Friday?

Trying...not to....buy....

Chick-fil-a sounds good. Maybe I should just get in the car and head over there now?


----------



## khollister (Nov 24, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Nothing, but I am standing in a mile long line right now at Chick-fil-a in the mall just so my 4 year-old can get her chicken nuggets. Does that count?



You need to buy something when you get home as a reward for that


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 24, 2017)

An extension piece for my new desk. That ate up most of my budget.

ASoundEffect - Tiny Transitions
SoundMorph - Elemental and Sinematic
The Hybrid3/SoundSpot 6-for-$1 bundle.
Pro Tools Yearly Tithe


----------



## conan (Nov 24, 2017)

Spitfire has played me like a fiddle.

For BF, I purchased:

Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
Spitfire Symphonic Brass
Spitfire Symphonic Evolutions
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Masse

I already had:

Spitfire Sacconi Quartet
Spitfire Albion One
Spitfire eDNA Earth
Spitfire Orchestral Swarm

Now I'm fighting with myself over:

Spitfire Percussion
Hans Zimmer Percussion Pro
Skaila Kanga - Harp Redux
Ricotti Mallets

I think I'm in need of an intervention.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 24, 2017)

conan said:


> I think I'm in need of an intervention.



Yes, and quite possibly by the IMF in conjunction with Goldman Sachs.....


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 24, 2017)

Spitfire Chamber Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions
Spitfire Masse
Spitfire Orchestral Grand
AIR Hybrid 3 + expansions


----------



## kimarnesen (Nov 24, 2017)

conan said:


> Spitfire has played me like a fiddle.
> 
> Now I'm fighting with myself over:
> 
> ...




Wouldn't you get the harp almost for free with their orchestral bundle?


----------



## conan (Nov 24, 2017)

kimarnesen said:


> Wouldn't you get the harp almost for free with their orchestral bundle?


Yes, either the Symphony Complete or Starter would make that possible based on what I already have. Either would give my the harp plus percussion. I guess the question is whether or not I'm willing to pay for the piano.

*UPDATED: OK, I decided to stay the course on this road to madness. I just got Spitfire Percussion and the Harp.*


----------



## oks2024 (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought:

Heavyocity Vocalise
Performance Sample Fluid Shorts
Spitfire Albion One

And I will probably also get HybridTwo Alpha and Bravo, and maybe the Evenant course "The aspiring trailer music composer"

I was using Composer Cloud to try orchestral music and I really enjoyed it, so my goal for this black friday was to have enough tools to "replace" my Composer Clouds subscription, focus on a smaller set of tools, and learn more.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Far too much...
> 
> Thrill
> Dhol ensemble
> ...


The Evenant Sound Design course is so worth the money! I'm learning a lot from that one.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought:
- u he repro
- relab lx480
Still looking for a organ, the air collection expansion upgrade really tempting


----------



## VinRice (Nov 24, 2017)

Albion V
Evo Strings
HZ Piano
The Ton
Soniccouture Marimba
HO DM-307
u-he Repro
relab LX480+VSR S24
Strummed Acoustic 2

Soundtoys 5
bunch of Brainworx
bunch of presets

It'll be a week+ downloading this lot.
Can't work up the courage to log into my bank account.


----------



## Rap-sody (Nov 24, 2017)

What I got so far:

Realitone Blue (Yes Mike, I was kidding! Output will have to wait. Great library, if only I could sing so well..)
Soniccouture Geosonics (Great atmospheric sounds from around the world)
Sample Logic Cinematic Guitars Infinity (Totally unexpected, my greatest deal so far!)
Orange Tree Samples Angelic Harp (It should blend well with Blue)

I may add some more stuff, but I'm already very happy.


----------



## tim727 (Nov 24, 2017)

Quasar said:


> So far:
> 
> Audiority Echoes T7E
> Polkasounds Tuba and IA Tone Chamber Accordian
> ...



@Quasar Get Vocal Codex. You won't regret it. I use Celtia in just about all of my celtic/medieval pieces and I use the tenor quite extensively as well.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Far too much...
> 
> Thrill
> Dhol ensemble
> ...


I don't have a credit card which helps even more


----------



## gregh (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought a few different items with fairly specific goals. I had planned to buy a lot, so all my plans are bearing fruit 

Soniccouture morpheus, xbow
Impact soundworks shakuhachi, shan bawu, Ocarinas, pan flutes, mega brass
Embertone recorders, crystal flute, jubal flute
Melodyne Editor
Cinesamples handbells


other bits and pieces


I now have little need for any orchestral libraries or synths and am really only interested in specialty sounds eg from people like soniccouture, modwheel and sound dust. And I have pretty much all their stuff already. Probably the only standard instrument I would look at now is double bass - and it would have to have a lot of extended practice articulations and be as playable out of the box as Bohemian Violin.

Most likely I will be selling a lot of (older) instruments in the new year - and of course will be wanting to sell a lot that do not allow license transfer. On the other hand it is often not worth selling anything as the money has been spent and accounted for, and the resale price is so small.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 24, 2017)

tim727 said:


> @Quasar Get Vocal Codex. You won't regret it. I use Celtia in just about all of my celtic/medieval pieces and I use the tenor quite extensively as well.


Nice to hear praise from an actual user, thanks. I've never been quite sure that maybe I'm attracted to this because the demo piece is absolutely gorgeous, easily one of the best musical promos for a library I've ever heard.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 24, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Actually nothing. I kinda have what I need, and I'm at a point right now where I know that more purchases wouldn't increase my creativity or productivity - or improve my sound.



Same. I think Jimmy and I won Black Friday


----------



## JRokujuushi (Nov 24, 2017)

The https://audiomodeling.onfastspring.com/swam-solo-strings (SWAM Solo Strings bundle).

I had been waiting to see if they'd offer a bundle for the SWAM solo strings when the bass came out. Not only did they offer the bundle, it had a Black Friday discount slapped onto it as well.


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 24, 2017)

Fugdup said:


> Soundtoys 5 and Vitamins.



Sensible individual!


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 24, 2017)

_*Updated on 12/03...* _


----------



## higgs (Nov 24, 2017)

Waves EMI TG12345 Channel Strip @ $29, because why not? That’s all for me this year.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought a new computer. It kicks bum. It will be here in 4 weeks and then I will rule the world. Until then I won't be ruling the world. 

Strangely i didn't buy any software. Usually Orchestral Tools drops an Ark in my lap but not this year. 

Christmas is coming. Hopefully there will be more sales.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Nov 24, 2017)

Embertone - Joshua Bell Violin
Sonic Couture - Canterbury Suitcase
Realitone - Reali-Banjo
Amplesound - AG12 V2
Waves - Bass Slapper
Hexeract
Cinematic Studio Strings

A pretty good haul.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 24, 2017)

Last two weeks: 
Novo strings
Novo Intimate textures
Sample logic Rhythmology
Sample Logic Electro City
Sample logic Expeditions
Sample logic Cinematic Guitars Infinity
Keepforest Vikings
NI Kinetic Toys

Gonna buy: Polyverse Gatekeeper.


----------



## davidgary73 (Nov 24, 2017)

Bought Softube Tape & Acer T272HL touchscreen with touch-base driver


----------



## gregh (Nov 24, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Last two weeks:
> 
> 
> Gonna buy: Polyverse Gatekeeper.



I had not heard of this - looks interesting


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 24, 2017)

Nothing yet . Thinking of getting CH Solo Strings, and I still have time to think.


----------



## gregh (Nov 25, 2017)

gregh said:


> I had not heard of this - looks interesting


and I bought it


----------



## A3D2 (Nov 25, 2017)

_
"Actually nothing. I kinda have what I need, and I'm at a point right now where I know that more purchases wouldn't increase my creativity or productivity - or improve my sound.
Same. I think Jimmy and I won Black Friday" _
Couldn't have said it better, likewise here. I have been tempted though, but managed to resist


----------



## Gauss (Nov 25, 2017)

CH Winds Compact
Sonokinetic Minimal
I'm done, even though I was planing to get some nice orchestral percussion.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 25, 2017)

Didn't buy anything.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 25, 2017)

I forgot in my first post that I also bought Vocalise 2 and this morning decided to go also for Keepforest Vikings Bundle


Quasar said:


> Nice to hear praise from an actual user, thanks. I've never been quite sure that maybe I'm attracted to this because the demo piece is absolutely gorgeous, easily one of the best musical promos for a library I've ever heard.




It is a fantastic library (as are all his libraries btw!)

And in addition to my purchases, forgot in my first post to mention that I also bought Vocalise 2 and downloading now Keepforest Vikings Bundle, couldn't resist


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 25, 2017)

Audio Damage plugins... Mike Verta 3 classes... and ...


----------



## rossominerale (Nov 25, 2017)

CH Horns Compact!


----------



## Syneast (Nov 25, 2017)

Not a thing.  And strangely enough I feel a lot more satisfied than I did after my wild spending spree last year.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 25, 2017)

For me the following

1) The Grandeur
2) Era II Medieval Legend


----------



## thereus (Nov 25, 2017)

I have a budget and I am like a rabbit in the headlights... This or that or those or something else? I'm going to go and have a lie down. I even considered creating a spreadsheet...


----------



## Andrew (Nov 25, 2017)

First non-LABS Spitfire purchase - LCO. Can't wait to hear it in action once the download completes!!


----------



## dannymc (Nov 25, 2017)

i'm in the unenviable position of being broke this black friday 

does anyone know if all these libraries have similar sales at Christmas? 

Danny


----------



## tim727 (Nov 25, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Nice to hear praise from an actual user, thanks. I've never been quite sure that maybe I'm attracted to this because the demo piece is absolutely gorgeous, easily one of the best musical promos for a library I've ever heard.




I wholeheartedly agree. I remember that demo. It's brilliant ... as is Tarilonte.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 25, 2017)

dannymc said:


> i'm in the unenviable position of being broke this black friday
> 
> does anyone know if all these libraries have similar sales at Christmas?
> 
> Danny


There will certainly be sales. It seems like the whole holiday season sales scene, in which an ever-increasing number of developers are scrambling for a competitive edge to take our money, is exploding exponentially. It won't be the same lineup or the same discounts, and this weekend is probably still the peak sale time of the year. But since each company decides what they wish to do autonomously, there's no telling, and IIRC some do wait until Christmas to have an annual sales bash...


----------



## mac (Nov 25, 2017)

The platform desk by output, even though it's not on sale and I had to pay over 60% more than US buyers . Still, looking forward to no longer having to reach over my mouse and keyboard to hit the keys.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 25, 2017)

I have bought so far:
Bass Slapper
EZ Hip hop
EZ Mellotron
Repro1
Solar sky (thanks to someone posting in one of these lists on here)
2 rugs from Ikea

In my sights:
A novelty (for me) trailery lib with good drops (Dragon, Multiverse, Juggernaut maybe... just as a treat... for the drops... honest guv)
The BF collection to get SSS ***or*** go with CSS
And a long life service for the motor


TBH I am totally torn. I have SCS, CS2, Albion1/One/V. After listening to the spiccato comparisons and Blake's 9 comparisons I am thinking that SSS longs are not so far from CS2... of course with vastly more articulations... but I have so many lovely subtle SA artics in V and SCS already. The SSS shorts I love. The CSS vibe I love.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 25, 2017)

Pearl Concert Grand
Modo Bass
Apocalypse Percussion Elements


----------



## holywilly (Nov 25, 2017)

Just picked up SF orchestral swarm, for upcoming film work!


----------



## Threedog (Nov 25, 2017)

Cinematic Studio Strings
Waves EMI TG12345


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 25, 2017)

thereus said:


> I have a budget and I am like a rabbit in the headlights... This or that or those or something else? I'm going to go and have a lie down. I even considered creating a spreadsheet...



I have a spreadsheet.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 25, 2017)

“When the bank locks your card its time to stop” - My wife to me after I went on my Black Friday spree.

-DJ


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 25, 2017)

Meh, I couldn't stop myself.

Hans Zimmer Percussion
Joshua Bell Violin
Blakus Cello
Fischer Viola
Leonid Bass
Sensual Saxophone
Shan Bawu
Tina Guo Cello
Cinestrings Core
Cinewinds Core + Pro
Cinebrass Core + Pro
Relab VSR S24
LiquidSonics Seventh Heaven Pro
C7 Grand
VSL Synchron Strings (not really a black friday thing, but nonetheless ...)


----------



## Vovique (Nov 25, 2017)

Most of them do, last year some lowered prices


dannymc said:


> i'm in the unenviable position of being broke this black friday
> 
> does anyone know if all these libraries have similar sales at Christmas?
> 
> Danny


Absolutely. I, for one, was tempted by the 30% Off Impact Soundworks BF sale, but memory tells me they went 50% Off last Christmas, so I just skip and wait).


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 25, 2017)

Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
Cinematic Studio Piano


----------



## mac (Nov 25, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> “When the bank locks your card its time to stop” - My wife to me after I went on my Black Friday spree.
> 
> -DJ



That's not good enough, show us watcha got.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 25, 2017)

I didn't buy anything this year. Last year I bought a Porsche GTS. But that was purely coincidental re: black friday.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 25, 2017)

A new vacuum cleaner and a video game. Priced out of everything else I wanted, even with the madness of sales happening this year. Alas.


----------



## jules (Nov 25, 2017)

dannymc said:


> i'm in the unenviable position of being broke this black friday


Same here, but all in all, between broke and more broke, i feel better with new libs ! And that spitfire The Ton bundle is a collection one can't pass...


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 25, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Actually nothing. I kinda have what I need, and I'm at a point right now where I know that more purchases wouldn't increase my creativity or productivity - or improve my sound.



Same here. I thought back to my days of having a portastudio, DX7, a sequencer and a violin. I think I was more creative, there was more wonderment involved in the process.
Instead I bought a Harman Kardon Invoke, which is Microsoft's new "Echo" offering. I'm a pro musician and orchestrator for my job, but I realized I don't actually "listen" to much music that I'm not being paid to make, so I'm trying to recapture that "I love music" feeling instead of "Crap, I gotta write another symphony pops chart".


----------



## jules (Nov 25, 2017)

ColonelMarquand said:


> I didn't buy anything this year. Last year I bought a Porsche GTS. But that was purely coincidental re: black friday.


You should have bought a jeep, those sport coupe are so narrowed you can't take all your boxed libraries and synths on the go.


----------



## MatFluor (Nov 25, 2017)

Not that much. But still some things:
- Sonarworks Reference 4 Studio Edition (I had the mic beforehand, so I wanted to buy it anyway)
- Digital Performer (Screw you Gibson!)


On the fence about some as well:
- Komplete to Komplete Ultimate upgrade
- NI Thrill

I don't know if I will get it or not:
- Something from Spitfire - waiting for the Tombola draw - maybe I get lucky 

Maybe you ask - why didn't you "buy moaar stufff". Simply because A) Black Friday is still a new concept to me (yeah yeah, we swiss....) and B) I am soon taking EIS classes and C) A new slave has to me higher priority than a new library - I have pretty much everything I need to work professionally, I just need jobs. Since I specialize in Horror and Thriller, NI Thrill is extremely tempting, as well as the Komplete upgrade to have a few more things at my fingertips should I need it.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 25, 2017)

gregh said:


> I had not heard of this - looks interesting





gregh said:


> and I bought it


Great work, 1 hour and 2 minutes. 

You showed amazing self-control for us VI-C'ers - an example I shall follow my times before 01/01/18...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 25, 2017)

My computer died a month ago so that was priority for me. Love the new machine though, didn't know how slow my last rig actually was...


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 25, 2017)

A3D2 said:


> _"Actually nothing. I kinda have what I need, and I'm at a point right now where I know that more purchases wouldn't increase my creativity or productivity - or improve my sound.
> Same. I think Jimmy and I won Black Friday" _
> Couldn't have said it better, likewise here. I have been tempted though, but managed to resist


Hah, slackers...  ...I'm suspect the rest of us will pick up the slack...


----------



## rossominerale (Nov 25, 2017)

4 spitfire labs (Rare Groove Piano, Fingered Dulcimer, Hamster Cage, Dry Vibraphone). Not really a black friday purchase though


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 25, 2017)

Sovereign said:


> Meh, I couldn't stop myself.
> 
> Hans Zimmer Percussion
> Joshua Bell Violin
> ...


And we have a winner...


----------



## thereus (Nov 25, 2017)

So which of these will change my life?

CS2/CSS/CSSS
Waves Audio Diamond
Fabfilter complete
CHSS
Amplesound 
Metropolis arks


----------



## Sami (Nov 25, 2017)

Bad things happened...

-Spitfire LCO, SCS, Artisan Cello, Artisan Violin, Simcock Piano
-Light and Sound Chamber Strings
-All of FabFilter's plugins
-Soniccouture Marimba and Vibes
-Native Instruments Piano Collection


----------



## Rudankort (Nov 25, 2017)

Damn I'm broke. Unsubscribing from all mailing lists and putting the URL of DEALS sub-forum on black list. Stocked for the next year, or more likely ten.

Anyway, I've got:
- A bunch of Mike Verta masterclasses
- The Complete Evenant Collection
- Groove3 year pass
- Ask.Audio year pass
- Syntorial

Then those crazy Spitfire deals arrived and I just could not resist (and no, I don't believe for a second I can get anything in that Tombola thing), so I got:
- Full symphonic orchestra (Berlin series is too expensive, so I figured I'll have this as my primary full orchestra)
- The Ton collection
- Chamber strings and string evolutions
- All Albions

Other than that:
- Metropolis Ark 1&2 (When you see an OT deal, you just grab it)
- SWAM Solo Strings (Enough sampled strings for me, but this is something different. BF sale plus package deal - sold!)
- Pianoteq 6 PRO +Hohner, Celeste and Harp (With 30% off, took the plunge to get into Pianoteq including all their free historical instruments)
- Sonokinetic Capriccio (wanted to try their phrased orchestra)
- Toontrack EZKeys Mellotoon +some MIDI packs (took this opportunity to get into EZKeys ecosystem)
- Embertone Shān Bawu (hope it has the same magic inside as Joshua Bell)
- Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato (don't need the full library, but always loved this patch)
- Performance Samples OCEANIA (such an awesome library)


----------



## jules (Nov 25, 2017)

^^ Good lord... you're loaded !


----------



## rvb (Nov 25, 2017)

Rudankort said:


> Damn I'm broke. Unsubscribing from all mailing lists and putting the URL of DEALS sub-forum on black list. Stocked for the next year, or more likely ten.
> 
> Anyway, I've got:
> - A bunch of Mike Verta masterclasses
> ...



Woo, and here I thought I went completely bonkers!


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2017)

rvb said:


> Woo, and here I thought I went completely bonkers!



No kidding - I look like the paragon of restraint in comparison!


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 25, 2017)

Rudankort said:


> Damn I'm broke. Unsubscribing from all mailing lists and putting the URL of DEALS sub-forum on black list. Stocked for the next year, or more likely ten.
> 
> Anyway, I've got:
> - A bunch of Mike Verta masterclasses
> ...





jules said:


> ^^ Good lord... you're loaded !


Not so much anymore me thinks...


----------



## Ultraxenon (Nov 25, 2017)

Just Insolidus this year, but it is amazing


----------



## jules (Nov 25, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Not so much anymore me thinks...


Lol. Just downloading & inspecting all that stuff will take him to christmas eve ! @Rudankort : i don't thank you for pointing me towards that syntorial promo just when i thought i was done !


----------



## dflood (Nov 25, 2017)

Roli Seaboard Rise 49
Audio Modeling SWAM Solo Strings bundle


----------



## e-nemy (Nov 25, 2017)

Orchestral Tools' Metropolis Ark 1
East West Hollywood Diamond (waiting for the shipment !)
East West Silk
Heavocity Vocalise
Evenant Music Production Bundle


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 25, 2017)

Rudankort said:


> Damn I'm broke. Unsubscribing from all mailing lists and putting the URL of DEALS sub-forum on black list. Stocked for the next year, or more likely ten.
> 
> Anyway, I've got:
> - A bunch of Mike Verta masterclasses
> ...



Did you get any SSDs?


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 25, 2017)

Sovereign said:


> Meh, I couldn't stop myself.
> 
> Tina Guo Cello
> .)



Did you get the full version? I know there are plenty of legato fans here, but I dig the rock cello stuff.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 25, 2017)

dflood said:


> Roli Seaboard Rise 49
> Audio Modeling SWAM Solo Strings bundle



Not that keen on either of two things but do like your cat. British or Russian Blue?


----------



## dflood (Nov 25, 2017)

ColonelMarquand said:


> Not that keen on either of two things but do like your cat. British or Russian Blue?


He's a lot like my VI libraries, an enjoyable approximation of a Russian Blue but not the real thing. Great cat though.
I haven't taken delivery of the Roli yet so we'll have to see how I get on with it. I was torn between that or the Linnstrument, and in the end, the piano keyboard paradigm seemed to make the most sense for me. After a few minutes noodling about with the SWAM strings on a regular keyboard, I'm certainly not disappointed, but nothing like the Joshua Bell Violin which just sounds beautiful 'right out of the box'. However, after a bit of tweaking and some sonic enhancements I think they will fit nicely into a mix, and they are obviously well suited to playing with the Roli.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 25, 2017)

jules said:


> ^^ Good lord... you're loaded !


Not anymore


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought Insolidus yesterday with my V8P discount, and boy does it sound good!


----------



## Vovique (Nov 25, 2017)

Just added Embertone Bawu for an incredible $21, a London underground daily pass price.


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 25, 2017)

Rudankort said:


> Damn I'm broke. Unsubscribing from all mailing lists and putting the URL of DEALS sub-forum on black list. Stocked for the next year, or more likely ten.
> 
> Anyway, I've got: ...<a lot of stuff>...



Wow, did you pickup a 2TB SSD to house all this stuff?


----------



## Rudankort (Nov 25, 2017)

jules said:


> @Rudankort : i don't thank you for pointing me towards that syntorial promo just when i thought i was done !



Sorry about that.  But that's kinda the goal of this topic. 



heisenberg said:


> Wow, did you pickup a 2TB SSD to house all this stuff?



Nope. I have an SSD, but not this large, so will have to play around with libraries and see which will be on an SSD and which won't. However, from my past experience, I can work with large libs from ordinary HDD and not get too frustrated.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 25, 2017)

Uplift Standing Desk.


----------



## thereus (Nov 25, 2017)

There's about £9k's worth of stuff on my wish list, now I come to add it all together.


----------



## mac4d (Nov 25, 2017)

Hybrid 3 for $1


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 25, 2017)

Keepforest Evolution: Dragon and I have to say it has far exceeded expectations!


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 25, 2017)

thereus said:


> There's about £9k's worth of stuff on my wish list, now I come to add it all together.


I still don't think you would win. The trophy has already been ceded to someone else but please go ahead and give it a shot.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 25, 2017)

Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions
Strezov Sampling Arva, Freyja, & Wotan Bundle


----------



## jules (Nov 25, 2017)

mac4d said:


> Hybrid 3 for $1


The force is strong, in your family  ...


----------



## Quasar (Nov 25, 2017)

Rudankort said:


> Damn I'm broke. Unsubscribing from all mailing lists and putting the URL of DEALS sub-forum on black list. Stocked for the next year, or more likely ten.
> 
> Anyway, I've got:
> - A bunch of Mike Verta masterclasses
> ...


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 25, 2017)

Damn... just bought more stuff. D: Stop me.


----------



## elpedro (Nov 25, 2017)

Hexeract by Auddict.Some toontrack drum midi,and pluginboutique scaler, fairly uneventful this year


----------



## Ben H (Nov 25, 2017)

ISW Ocarinas + Panflutes and Embertone Bawu.

Skipped the upgrades I wanted for Ancient Persia and Vocal Codex, since they were not included in the BF sales this year.


----------



## HiEnergy (Nov 25, 2017)

Nothing so far except for a Windows 10 Pro license for 20 EUR instead of the usual 150.
Got to decide whether I'll take Zynaptic Wormhole for 100 EUR instead of 180 or Soundtoys 5 for 165 EUR. Both are very tempting...
Still the obligatory upgrade to Live 10 in December waiting to be done (will set me back by 200 EUR), also the Hexachords Orb preorder (another 300 EUR to be spent on music software... *sigh*)


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 25, 2017)

Analogue Drums - Four kits: Buckshot, DeadBeat, Grandioso, and SplitSticks
Audio Modeling - Both bundles (strings & woodwinds)
Embertone - Mouth Trumpet

I'm still waffling on Voxos 2. Among all the current choir libraries, Voxos 2 is the one I want, but my gut is telling me to wait to hear what Hollywood Choirs sounds like first.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 25, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> Nothing so far except for a Windows 10 Pro license for 20 EUR instead of the usual 150.
> Got to decide whether I'll take Zynaptic Wormhole for 100 EUR instead of 180 or Soundtoys 5 for 165 EUR. Both are very tempting...
> Still the obligatory upgrade to Live 10 in December waiting to be done (will set me back by 200 EUR), also the Hexachords Orb preorder (another 300 EUR to be spent on music software... *sigh*)


I have both and for me it's not even close... Soundtoys 5 for the win...


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 25, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> Analogue Drums - Four kits: Buckshot, DeadBeat, Grandioso, and SplitSticks
> Audio Modeling - Both bundles (strings & woodwinds)
> Realitone - Mouth Trumpet
> 
> I'm still waffling on Voxos 2. Among all the current choir libraries, Voxos 2 is the one I want, but my gut is telling me to wait to hear what Hollywood Choirs sounds like first.


Analog Drums rock. My go-to VI for a quick drum tracks... I have Plastique... very Bonham'esque...


----------



## Vastman (Nov 25, 2017)

Mostly Spitfire this BF, as their complete ur bundle discounts were irresistible...For $868 I got
Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
London Contemporary Orchestra Strings
Chamber Strings
Simcock Felt Piano
Artisan Cello
Artisan Violin

Also picked up Wormhole to beef up Adaptiverb
Cubase 9.5 to replace Sonar Platninum (Gibson SUCKS for killing this amazing DAW)
Absolute 3 to support Cubase ($299 BF deal)
Symphonic Series Brass Collection (I'm Brass ass deficient and for $149.50???)
Strummed Acoustic 2 for $50 duckets!

Think I'm done...

Nope... just added Soniccouture's Geosonics...79 bucks??? great deal!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought NBA Live 18 for $15.


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 25, 2017)

Komplete Upgrade (from Kontakt it is $AUD300).


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought CSS and upgraded to Cubase 9.5...

This year I also bought CSS Solo Strings, as well as the complete set of Auddict USE Strings... If you add NI Thrill to that, I guess I'm up and running in the strings department for quite a few years.

Can't wait for the Cinematic Studio Brass in 2018 (but I wish the woodwinds would come first)...


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 26, 2017)

Just bought Waves Abbey Roads Plate Reverbs- $29. Also saw that plugindiscounts has Acon Digitals Verberate for sale which I have and use all the time. For $26 it's a steal. I have a lot of reverbs and my go to for strings is usually Spaces and then Verberate for everything else. We'll see how Abbey Roads does but seems promising.

Edit. Also PluginBoutique is selling Hybrid3 for $1. I believe I paid $99 for it over a year ago. It sounds great and for a $1, totally worth it. I just bought a few of the expansion packs for it which are also $1.


----------



## Brian2112 (Nov 26, 2017)

Spitfire SSO and Chamber Strings. Should be downloaded by Christmas.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 26, 2017)

I was looking to buy a piano, spitfire simcock sounded good, any other ideas?


----------



## VgsA (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## kimarnesen (Nov 26, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> I was looking to buy a piano, spitfire simcock sounded good, any other ideas?



Depends on what you need it for. 8dio have some great pianos with 40% discount.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 26, 2017)

kimarnesen said:


> Depends on what you need it for. 8dio have some great pianos with 40% discount.


A well rounded piano, the usual "go to" which you can use in many occasions.


----------



## gregh (Nov 26, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> A well rounded piano, the usual "go to" which you can use in many occasions.


soniccouture have the hammersmith on sale - standard edition is $79
http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/26-percussion/g49-the-hammersmith/

also https://www.productionvoices.com/product/production-grand-2-le/ for $89


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 26, 2017)

I've bought way more than I had expected to, mostly because the sales were better than I'd expected, and on the newer libraries that I was craving and didn't expect to be on any kind of sales at all.

8dio Insolidus (40% off)
Heavyocity NOVO Modern Strings (50% off!)
Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions (~60% percent off!! … $122 since I owned both of the other items in the Black Friday bundle)

I also picked up Strezov's Storm Choir (v1) at a big discount a few weeks back, but I'm not sure if that counts as part of BF or not.

Both my SSD space and my financial flexibility are dwindling rapidly ...


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 26, 2017)

A little update...

Bass Slapper
EZ Hip hop
EZ Mellotron
Repro1
Solar sky (thanks to someone posting in one of these lists on here)
2 rugs from Ikea
added Sonarworks 4 upgrade for 19€ and hoping it is worth it... aside: their authentication process is so odd...
added an extension to my Freedome VPN license... they were trying to charge me triple via the built-in upgrade vs the BF deal :(
added Geosonics

In my sights:
Novelty trailer lib (craving fading though)
SSS/SEvos in the BF bundle ***or*** CSS - obvs the correct answer is both...
And a long life service for the motor
And those Verta classes look interesting

Props to the SA massive. The deals and Tombola have me excited. The bonus vids have been good too, even though FB is not my fave for video.


----------



## mac (Nov 26, 2017)

Does anyone else periodically pop into this thread to double check they haven't missed any bargains?


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 26, 2017)

mac said:


> Does anyone else periodically pop into this thread to double check they haven't missed any bargains?


Oh yeah - all the best little things I have bought are from reminders or discoveries here


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 26, 2017)

mac said:


> Does anyone else periodically pop into this thread to double check they haven't missed any bargains?



Yeah and I check out the instruments, then I tell myself, "You just spent $222 on a tv stand and you haven't even bought a Christmas Tree yet so put Tina Guo on your spreadsheet for *next* year and get back to work."


----------



## catsass (Nov 26, 2017)

I bought myself a little time and a clue. Piece of mind was on the list but it wasn't on sale so I passed.


----------



## stixman (Nov 26, 2017)

Got 95% of what i need/want so not as much as last years BF

Fluid shorts
X-bow guitar
Scaler
Screaming Trumpet 

I keep looking at Thrill but from what i have seen and heard so far not yet convinced even at 50% off that i will use it enough so still on the fence plus Chaos is soon to drop and Cinematic Studio Brass.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 26, 2017)

Haven't bought anything.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 26, 2017)

Acustica Audio Mixing Pack (Amethyst3+Sand+Pink)


----------



## Jetzer (Nov 26, 2017)

Black Friday & SSO SC Edition from Spitfire. 

Looking forward to my new full Spitfire Orchestral template


----------



## Mornats (Nov 26, 2017)

I grabbed Project Alpha and Bravo, Intimate Textures and RX6 Elements. Loving Intimate Texture and Alpha/Bravo so far.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 26, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Haven't bought anything.


_*
Luke*_... the force is strong with you... 

(yes, I know someone else already used this Star Wars quote... but it's _Luke_ come on... I could resist...   )


----------



## JohnG (Nov 26, 2017)

too much


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 26, 2017)

Addictive Drums 2 Custom and Syntorial - although I feel I should get more


----------



## Fleer (Nov 26, 2017)

Got Heavyocity Intimate Textures, SampleLogic Cinematic Guitars Infinity, BigFishAudio Vintage Rhythm Section, elysia museq and getting that Reason 10 upgrade.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 26, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Haven't bought anything.


coz you haz bought it all already?


----------



## lumcas (Nov 26, 2017)

Waves Mercury + Studio Classics Bundles - it was a really cheap upgrade, still have some time left to upgrade my Orange Tree guitars collection and I'm done for now (as always)


----------



## stfciu (Nov 26, 2017)

vbeen struggling much and letting my wife assist me on the choice and reminding me about our home budget (not the best idea ). was making a top list but it occured that some of the choices came up at the last moment, so: iris 2, sa the ton, heavyocity intimate textures (won against lightandsound chamber strings...I know it is not exactly the same), sugar bytes factory (maaan I am so excited to try that one), xln audio RC20, ozone 8 elements
had to give up: already mentioned LSCS, era vocal codex, soundtoys, chris hein solo strings and of course more spitfire :(

I want to say that I alreday tried iris 2 and this is bringing my creative tools to another level, was worried bout the cpu but even for my vintage pc is quite ok  highly recommended


----------



## LinusW (Nov 26, 2017)

Boutique Mallets ADpak for Addictive Drums.


----------



## LinusW (Nov 26, 2017)

Rudankort, how much did you spend?


----------



## novaburst (Nov 26, 2017)

I Purchased NI Symphony Series Percussion on a cross grade, £79.50


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 26, 2017)

I bought all the things! Every single one! =O

J/K -- I bought a few bits and bobs for the so-called studio, including some sound libraries and aetheric modulators, but I think most importantly I bought a nice acoustic guitar. Some part of me strongly felt the need to connect with wood and wire and all those vibes 'cross time and space. "If it wasna for the weavers, what would ye do?" Now I must repair to the woods, for to consort with the owls and the crows.


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 26, 2017)

40% on TAL Uno LX. <3 
Air Hybrid 3 for 1 buck.

(non music stuff: Bose qc25 noise canceling headphones, made my 11 hour flight from LA a dream, and a Chromecast).


----------



## Vovique (Nov 26, 2017)

Added Soundiron Old Granny piano, an insane deal for $17. That sweet and corny ragtime sound...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 26, 2017)

I bought that a while back. Playing Black and White Rag on it makes you go all a bit Winifred Atwell......

Which is not totally a bad thing....


----------



## kimarnesen (Nov 26, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> The Evenant Sound Design course is so worth the money! I'm learning a lot from that one.



Do you have a link to that course? I can’t find it.


----------



## Maxfabian (Nov 26, 2017)

I bought CSS and CSSS. Cinebrass Pro (already have Core). And the Herring Clarinet from Embertone.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 26, 2017)

kimarnesen said:


> Do you have a link to that course? I can’t find it.


I think it's currently only available to existing course users. I think it will be out soon but it's worth every penny. It's a great course in cinematic sound design using mostly Serum and some Massive.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 26, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> A little update...
> In my sights:
> ...
> SSS/SEvos in the BF bundle ***or*** CSS - obvs the correct answer is both...



I've bought a lot (!) of Spitfire products, but when Symphonic Strings Evo first came out (instabuy), my first reaction was disappointment. It's "just" slow-moving longs... which I should have known but somehow I thought it would pop out more.

Then I gave them another try and reached for them instead of the usual SSO longs, and *WOW* they quickly became my favorite for a beautiful lush sound.

I just put together this test showing the same progression with four presets. Straight out of the box, no CC/mod control etc.



Presets:
- A Beautiful Start
- Bow Changes
- 37-48 Step Up Diagonal
- Episodic Whispers


----------



## W Ackerman (Nov 26, 2017)

I bought EAReverb 2 - an excellent algorithmic reverb, but the authorization/registration process is bananas: one user account needs to be created and verified to order, another user account created and verified to download, a serial number, a hardware code, an authorization code ... 

I get the need to protect their IP, but this is excessive, IMO.


----------



## markleake (Nov 26, 2017)

Spitfire "The Ton" - Felt Piano, Artisan Violin, Artisan Cello
Spitfire "Black Friday" - SSSEvo (already had SSS and SCS, so SSSEvo was super cheap)

So not a big spend this year compared to previous years, although I did make some WW purchases a few weeks prior.

I'm already loving what I got without even touching SSSEvo yet, and glad I limited myself to just a few things only so can enjoy them more.


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 27, 2017)

a leather jacket. buying hardware feels good


----------



## Shamgar (Nov 27, 2017)

I bought too much. Went 50% over budget and paypal charged me twice for Spitfire's Black Friday bundle, so I really hope Paypal sort things out fast (Ben from Spitfire already refunded 1 of the 2 payments on their end, but Paypal did charge my bankaccount twice even though that refund is still pending in Paypal).

I ended up buying:
- NI Alicia's Keys (planned this long ago)
- NI the Giant (unplanned)
- NI Kontakt 5 (considered buying it before and at 50% it seems to be a great deal
- Spitfire Black Friday Collection (SCS, SSS & SSS Evo). I was considering other String libraries, but this such an amazing deal, except for the Paypal issues
- Soundiron Rust 2 (there were so many options)
- EZMix (unplanned, good discount and should be usefull to compensate my novice mix-skills)
- EZKeys Mellotron + 2 discounted midi expansions (intend to use the generated midi with the NI piano's)


----------



## khollister (Nov 27, 2017)

khollister said:


> I was very bad -
> 
> NOVO Strings
> Thrill
> ...



You can add ...

VSR S24
Liquid Rhythm ($15 @ AudioDeluxe - not sure I will use it much but might be fun for $15)
AIR Xpand! 2 (free @ JRR)
Atom Hub Bell From the Shelf & Wine Glass (absolutely awesome for the crazy cheap prices BTW)

Still watching Hexeract closely - highly likely I'll pull the trigger


----------



## LFO (Nov 27, 2017)

Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete.
I shouldn't have, but I did. And now I'm probably going to purchase his orchestral horns complete also. I have zero self control.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 27, 2017)

And one more Audio Damage plugin added to my list of stuff I bought


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 27, 2017)

Added EthnoWorld 6 Complete Update - $111.30 at Big Fish. Best price I've seen.


----------



## JT (Nov 27, 2017)

I picked up Melodyne Studio. I've been demoing it and loving it. But it's so expensive. $849. 
But with their sale. got it for $348, Happy as a clam. I was so proud of myself for resisting other deals.

So I decided to reward myself with Bernard Hermann.


----------



## rmoat (Nov 27, 2017)

The last Spitfire libraries I bought were Albion I, II, and III back in 2013. This was the year to start upgrading to newer sounds & libraries, so I went with:

Spitfire Chamber Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions
Spitfire Hans Zimmer Percussion


----------



## ckiraly (Nov 27, 2017)

Soundtoys, UAD Distressor, Lexicon 224, Sonnox Oxford Dynamic EQ, Moog Multimode Collection


----------



## tim727 (Nov 27, 2017)

Strezov Sampling Wotan
Strezov Sampling Freyja
OT Metropolis Ark I (yay!)

Still waffling on CSS vs Spitfire's SSS/SCS/SSE bundle. (I need to decide today!)

Also still considering NI Symphony Series Brass. (Have until the 30th to decide)


----------



## dohm (Nov 27, 2017)

Added the Spitfire Black Friday collection to my list...then went and purchased new tires on the car. Doh!


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 27, 2017)

dohm said:


> Added the Spitfire Black Friday collection to my list...then went and purchased new tires on the car. Doh!



I don’t know, man... keep your car on the road, or experience those sweet flautandos? Tough call. You can just walk or take the bus, right?


----------



## Vik (Nov 27, 2017)

rmoat said:


> The last Spitfire libraries I bought were Albion I, II, and III back in 2013. This was the year to start upgrading to newer sounds & libraries, so I went with:
> 
> Spitfire Chamber Strings
> Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions
> Spitfire Hans Zimmer Percussion


Not that its any of my business, but if you bought both SCS and the SSS Evos at the current prices - doesn't that mean that you could have had SSS as well, for more or less the same price - due to the special campaign with SSS/SCS/SSS Evos?


----------



## kimarnesen (Nov 27, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> I think it's currently only available to existing course users. I think it will be out soon but it's worth every penny. It's a great course in cinematic sound design using mostly Serum and some Massive.



I am a course user, but still can’t find it?


----------



## amordechai (Nov 27, 2017)

Repro1/5
Zebra 2
The dark Zebra
Cubase 9-->9.5 update
TDL Kotelnikov GE
TDL SlickEQ GE
Waves SSL g master bus compressor


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 27, 2017)

Native Instruments Symphony Percussion
Zero-G Eastern Percussion Module
Heavyocity Novo Expansion Pack 1 - Intimate Textures (Fantastic!)
Waves SSL G Master Bus Compressor

... then I ran out of money. (Yes, a limited budget this season, but I kept to it!)


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 27, 2017)

kimarnesen said:


> I am a course user, but still can’t find it?


Try emailing evenant . It doesn't appear to be on the site and the only link I have goes straight to the course session ??? They sent the email out about 2 weeks ago I think . Must be top secret haha. Weird that it isn't showing up to everyone. The only other course I was enrolled in was the Aspiring Trailer Composer.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 27, 2017)

NI/Softube Premium Tube Series Bundle
8TB Red WD Drive
Anova Sous Vide Cooker
Waiting to get edu discount on Eventide Elevate

Managed to not get any Spitfire (can't justify since I'm not doing any composing and have no orchestration/arranging work lined up). I was going to upgrade Komplete as it was saying in my account that the price for me would be $200 but when I went to purchase it was $500.


----------



## oravhon (Nov 27, 2017)

It was the year of the plugin for me:

Fabfilter mixing bundle ($564 for 7 plugs at Best Service) 

Soundtoys ($209 for their entire lineup - insane deal) 

Sonnox Inflator ($78 on Sweetwater)

Waves SSL G Master compressor $29 (got to say I'm lovin' it). 

It's a tough one between these two. Any one has recommendations when to use which? 

Ravenscroft 275 ($150) - yeah, it was time for a new piano 

And last, but certainly not least, upgraded my komplete 9 to 11 ultimate, and boy do these $300 get you a lot. Oh my!! I'll be downloading content from NI for years to come

Overall, yeah, it was a good Black Friday/cyber Monday!!!


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 27, 2017)

Vik said:


> Not that its any of my business, but if you bought both SCS and the SSS Evos at the current prices - doesn't that mean that you could have had SSS as well, for more or less the same price - due to the special campaign with SSS/SCS/SSS Evos?


Maybe already had SSS and completed the bundle?


----------



## benmrx (Nov 27, 2017)

Almost made it this year without purchasing anything. My library collection is pretty well rounded at this point..., that said I HAD to get 'Thrill'. It's just too much fun, and really seems like a groundbreaking instrument. Plus, I'm just starting a short horror film, so perfect timing.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 27, 2017)

My collection is pretty well rounded too with the exception of just a couple more gaps to fill. I needed a pretty versatile harp so settled on:

Pianoteq - Harp $34

And I needed a good, passionate solo viola. I liked my Embertone experience so far but it takes so much effort to not sound totally sterile, and there was another library whose demos all had passion oozing out of them, sounding almost too good to be true. However, after getting my hands on it, it's true. The library is just that good:

Chris Hein: Solo Viola $152

A modest couple of purchases but nonetheless I'm so happy with them!


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 28, 2017)

After last year's splurge, I was quite restrained this time. 
Some $1 deals from Plugin Alliance
Prime Studio Charly 666 @ £6 
Couldn't resist BT Phobos, although I probably don't need it


----------



## James Marshall (Nov 28, 2017)

I got myself CSS, SCS, CSSS, SSCS, CSCSCS, and CSSCCSCS


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 28, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> I got myself CSS, SCS, CSSS, SSCS, CSCSCS, and CSSCCSCS


Can't believe you didn't get CS or SSS. I'm sorry, better luck next year!


----------



## Audio Birdi (Nov 28, 2017)

I was tempted by all the deals from Slate, Spitfire, Soundtoys and Fabfilter. I've resisted by all the plugins and only bought Synthmaster for $43. 

January / Holiday sales may be less resisting though!


----------



## enCiphered (Nov 28, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> 8TB Red WD Drive



Hi Gerhard, 

where did you buy the drive?
I´m looking for the same one and wonder if there is / was a special price for it.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 28, 2017)

I got Embertone Crystal Flute for $12. Am still resisting Waves SSL G-master bus and J37 tape. Don't need it. Want it. Won't use it much. Want it. 3 hours to go on the sale.

Edit: Half success - got the SSL G-bus.


----------



## rmoat (Nov 28, 2017)

Vik said:


> Not that its any of my business, but if you bought both SCS and the SSS Evos at the current prices - doesn't that mean that you could have had SSS as well, for more or less the same price - due to the special campaign with SSS/SCS/SSS Evos?



That was a tough one for me. The smart thing would have just been to go with the Black Friday collection. I bought SCS first before I realized there was the collection, followed by HZ Percussion (which is one I really wanted).

Because I have EWQL Hollywood Gold, Albion I/II/III, 8DIO Adagio/Grandiose-Agitato Bundle/Anthology already, I decided perhaps I could skip SSS (until the next sale), and could try layering one of the others over SCS.

But then I listened to demos of SSS Evos, and went on an impulse buy. Maybe I should not go listen to SSS again today, otherwise I might make another good/bad decision.


----------



## LFO (Nov 28, 2017)

erikradbo said:


> I got Embertone Crystal Flute for $12. Am still resisting Waves SSL G-master bus and J37 tape. Don't need it. Want it. Won't use it much. Want it. 3 hours to go on the sale.
> 
> Edit: Half success - got the SSL G-bus.



I wouldn't normally make a deal out of it, but I love the Embertone Crystal Flute. Something about the sound gives it a bit of a fantasy or magical tint and it sits well in mixes.


----------



## LFO (Nov 28, 2017)

I started with Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete and was done. Until I purchased Chris Hein Orchestral Brass Complete. And then the Cubase 9.5 update. And then the Melodyne Studio 4 upgrade. Ugh.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 28, 2017)

Cinematic Strings 2 on Saturday, then couldn't resist Cinematic Studio Strings this morning. These just sound so good and at this price, who can resist? Looking forward to the Brass library.


----------



## HiEnergy (Nov 28, 2017)

This was my most expensive BF ever so far.
- Windows 10 Pro: 20 EUR
- Waves Bass Slapper: 25 EUR
- Zynaptiq Wormhole: 100 EUR
- Soundtoys 5: 145 EUR

Perhaps I'll add Fluffy's Clarinet on top (about 65 EUR), but then it's "Game Over" for this year.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 28, 2017)

Mainly some killer new gtr cab impulse responses from 3 Sigma Audio. Us gtr players always work on tone, besides building the software arsenal. Double duties huh

Check them out https://www.3sigmaaudio.com/


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 28, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Hi Gerhard,
> 
> where did you buy the drive?
> I´m looking for the same one and wonder if there is / was a special price for it.



I got it locally at Memory Express. Newegg had a number of Red and IronWolf drives but I don't think the 8TB Red was on sale, only the 4TB and 6TB.


----------



## aelwyn (Nov 28, 2017)

I picked up Spitfire's "Black Friday" bundle last night (SCS, SSS, Evolutions)... then somehow talked myself into adding their brass and woodwinds libraries about an hour ago.

I have no idea how this happened. A week ago, I'd have told you my plan was to buy ONLY Cinematic Studio Strings. Instead I've got five new Spitfire libraries.


----------



## rmoat (Nov 28, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> I picked up Spitfire's "Black Friday" bundle last night (SCS, SSS, Evolutions)... then somehow talked myself into adding their brass and woodwinds libraries about an hour ago.
> 
> I have no idea how this happened. A week ago, I'd have told you my plan was to buy ONLY Cinematic Studio Strings. Instead I've got five new Spitfire libraries.



That's hilarious. Sounds like me over the past three days, walking away with four new Spitfire libraries. Brass may have to be the next future purchase.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 28, 2017)

Something very similar happened to me......


----------



## khollister (Nov 28, 2017)

The Simpsons - the universal commentary on modern life


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Nov 28, 2017)

I started with some waves stuff, NLS, TG12345, then SWAM solo strings bundle (thanks to this thread!).
Then the Waves SSL G-channel.
Finally I got the BH CT, which I really look forward to installing, once I buy a new SSD drive 
I was really tempted to buy the Spitfire 2017 bundle... but I figured I don't really need all that at once. Better to really learn how to get the best out of BHCT, and buy orch Swarms and LCO later on...


----------



## ZeeCount (Nov 28, 2017)

Sound Toys Echo Boy, Waves IR-1, Pianoteq Standard, and SWAM Double Bass.


----------



## Vik (Nov 28, 2017)

Bought nothing. But in addition to qualifying for an extra discount on Spitfire's special Black Friday bundle with SSS/SCS and the Symphonic evolutions, I just realised that LASS 2.5 can be bought for $591 right now. But the upcoming Synchron library from VSL also looks interesting with 8 dynamic layers etc too. And I'd like to add Cinematic Studio Solo Strings to CSS. Not easy.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 28, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> I picked up Spitfire's "Black Friday" bundle last night (SCS, SSS, Evolutions)... then somehow talked myself into adding their brass and woodwinds libraries about an hour ago.
> 
> I have no idea how this happened. A week ago, I'd have told you my plan was to buy ONLY Cinematic Studio Strings. Instead I've got five new Spitfire libraries.


Don't... I was all about CSS until the BF collection. Now that's downloaded I am fixating on that Hybrid bundle...


----------



## I like music (Nov 29, 2017)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> I started with some waves stuff, NLS, TG12345, then SWAM solo strings bundle (thanks to this thread!).
> Then the Waves SSL G-channel.
> Finally I got the BH CT, which I really look forward to installing, once I buy a new SSD drive
> I was really tempted to buy the Spitfire 2017 bundle... but I figured I don't really need all that at once. Better to really learn how to get the best out of BHCT, and buy orch Swarms and LCO later on...



How are you liking the SWAM solo strings? I've got until tomorrow to pull the trigger on the bundle.


----------



## enCiphered (Nov 29, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I got it locally at Memory Express. Newegg had a number of Red and IronWolf drives but I don't think the 8TB Red was on sale, only the 4TB and 6TB.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## StillLife (Nov 29, 2017)

I bought 'The Ton'-collection from Spitfire. Gave me both Artisans for 67 euro, which made for a very satisfying purchase.
I restrained from buying Spitfire's Black Friday Collection, and Soniccouture's Geosonics. I figured I have enough already that I have yet to master. Really bought A LOT in 2017. And, I am saving for new speakers: the KEF LS50 wireless, preferably.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 29, 2017)

I played a bit with my BF 2017 purchases from Audio Damage and The Ohm Force .


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Nov 29, 2017)

How are you liking the SWAM solo strings? I've got until tomorrow to pull the trigger on the bundle.

The playability is just great. The cello and double bass sound really well, but the realism in the violin isn't as good IMO. But I think if you do quartets or quintets it will sound good. And you have huge tweaking capabilities.


----------



## molemac (Nov 29, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Didn't buy anything.


me neither, 1st time ever , it's like doing drink free January , the self control is amazing .


----------



## moosethree (Nov 29, 2017)

Symphonic Strings, Brass, Winds thanks to complete your collection, Riccotti Mallets and BT Phobos......best black friday for me ever


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 29, 2017)

I also bought the SWAM strings. I am blown away. You'll want try all of the instrument presets to find the instrument sound you like best. The default violin is good, but in my opinion, some of the other violin presets have significantly more body and tone character. (That goes for all of the SWAM strings and woodwinds.) As far as I know, the instrument presets are not demoed in a video anywhere. I think Audio Modeling is working on instrument demos.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 29, 2017)

I planned on buying nothing. Nothing all gets delivered this week. 

M-Audio Code 49, $199
Waves Buss Comp ($26.10)
T-Rex SoulMate Acoustic pedalboard for my guitar ($539)
Cheap rackmount power strip/line conditioner from Musician's Friend ($29.95)
I was SERIOUSLY hovering the mouse over the Buy button for the PreSonus FaderPort ($399). iLoud Micro Monitors ($199), which are gone now.

I'm still on the fence with NI's Thrill ($149.50). And While not specifically a BF deal, I'm definitely wanting VSL's Synchron Strings' early bird pricing, but before I know it I can be out 3 grand overall, so I'll concentrate on learning my new controller, lol.


----------



## LondonMike (Nov 29, 2017)

Resisted the temptation to get Modo Bass. Soundtoys 5 and the new Cineharp. 
I’m going to get a good deal on CSSS as I already have CSS when I get around to it.
Just ended up getting Bass Slapper and CLA 3A from Waves for $29 a piece!
I may regret not getting those deals above!


----------



## SBK (Nov 29, 2017)

Many tempting offers but not much, here are a few:

Kontakt GUI Maker 26$
Train Your Ears 35$
Air Music Hybrid 3 + expansions
Eset Antivirus (lol)
Hoping for any good deals to come


----------



## ZOZZ (Nov 29, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> I picked up Spitfire's "Black Friday" bundle last night (SCS, SSS, Evolutions)... then somehow talked myself into adding their brass and woodwinds libraries about an hour ago.
> 
> I have no idea how this happened. A week ago, I'd have told you my plan was to buy ONLY Cinematic Studio Strings. Instead I've got five new Spitfire libraries.


Ha. I know exactly how you feel. Same thing happened to me this year. Loving the libraries though. A great year for BF deals!


----------



## I like music (Nov 29, 2017)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> How are you liking the SWAM solo strings? I've got until tomorrow to pull the trigger on the bundle.
> 
> The playability is just great. The cello and double bass sound really well, but the realism in the violin isn't as good IMO. But I think if you do quartets or quintets it will sound good. And you have huge tweaking capabilities.



Good to hear. Interesting on the violin. Is this specifically in higher registers or do you mean in comparison to the cello?

I'm not a play-it-in person. I'm forced to draw everything in (but I guess at some point most people would want to do some drawing in if they're cleaning up mockups even if with the audio modeling stuff!)


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 29, 2017)

After buying a bunch of other stuff (including Insolidus for half price) I caved in at the last minute and added the Spitfire Black Friday Bundle since I already owned Symphonic Evos & got it for around 600.00. I was literally like the last person to purchase last night as I saw the sale was still going on but then it disappeared a few minutes after checkout in my cart lol! Broke as hell but I'm gonna have fun! but yeah, broke as hell. It was a good Black Friday though. The deals seemed even better this year.


----------



## bartveld (Nov 29, 2017)

Embertone's Joshua Bell
And Cubase 9.5 Pro crossgrade (not really a Black Friday-thing), since I have Sonar. For how much longer...?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2017)

W Ackerman said:


> I bought EAReverb 2 - an excellent algorithmic reverb, but the authorization/registration process is bananas: one user account needs to be created and verified to order, another user account created and verified to download, a serial number, a hardware code, an authorization code ...
> 
> I get the need to protect their IP, but this is excessive, IMO.


Hmmm...I bought this during last year's holiday sale time, really dig it, and don't recall any convoluted activation process. And I'm really fussy about CP and complain LOUDLY when I dislike it, so I would probably remember if there were any hassles. Maybe they've changed the protocol since then?

Added: Light & Sound Chamber Strings.


----------



## Soundventor (Nov 29, 2017)

I finally upgraded from Komplete 9 to 11. Mostly to get Reaktor 6, which is pretty amazing, but I was positively surprised about other stuff too like Form for an example. Really happy with that purchase.

Also got Magnetite and VPRE73 by Black Rooster Audio. Both really good.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 29, 2017)

Soundtoys 5, XLN kits, NI SS Percussion, GM Pure Sine, MODO bass, Lexicon PCM Reverb Bundle. 
Now that's self-control!


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 29, 2017)

Dear lord. On my original list was just Spitfire Harp and Output Signal. But _thanks to all you guys, who I now hate _

- Spitfire Skaila Harp ($100 to complete new SSO collection)
- Spitfire Cimbalon ($40 cheap!)
- Spitfire Harp Swarm (oh yeah)
- Spitfire Complete EVOs (_hey, how'd that wind up in my cart???_)
- Orbit from WideBlueSound
- Two drum libs from iwantthatsound.com, which are awesome and I'd never heard of before: "Darren King" and "Organic".
- EZDrummer + 3 packs
- AddictiveDrummer + 6 packs
- MODO Bass
- 6 libs from PluginGuru
- Chris Hein complete solo (_string quarter goodness, come to Papa_)
- Output Signal (_at least this was on original list!)_

I blew my original $300 budget by just a tad...

Edit: Stop liking this post! Don’t encourage me.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 29, 2017)

Can't afford much this year....so far just small purchases: 

Echoes T7E by Audiority
Korg Minologue with an extra affordable payment plan for the holidays 
Megaphone by Audiothing
V-Station by Novation

...so no big sample libraries. Just stuff so I can make some of my own sounds


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Nov 29, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I also bought the SWAM strings. I am blown away. You'll want try all of the instrument presets to find the instrument sound you like best. The default violin is good, but in my opinion, some of the other violin presets have significantly more body and tone character. (That goes for all of the SWAM strings and woodwinds.) As far as I know, the instrument presets are not demoed in a video anywhere. I think Audio Modeling is working on instrument demos.


Well, I for one bought some of those incredibly expensive Polkasound libraries. And I hope you guys did, too!


----------



## LondonMike (Nov 29, 2017)

I caved. Soundtoys 5. $150 for all the plugins - no brainer really.
Just when I thought I'd been exercising some self control.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 29, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I also bought the SWAM strings. I am blown away. You'll want try all of the instrument presets to find the instrument sound you like best. The default violin is good, but in my opinion, some of the other violin presets have significantly more body and tone character. (That goes for all of the SWAM strings and woodwinds.) As far as I know, the instrument presets are not demoed in a video anywhere. I think Audio Modeling is working on instrument demos.


Where did you buy the Swam strings? I can't seem to find who sells them. The sample modeling website didn't seem to have them for sale. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong places.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 29, 2017)

SWAM instruments are no longer sold by Sample Modeling. They're now purchased directly from the developer, Audio Modeling. You can get to the instrument products page from audiomodeling.com, or go directly to swamengine.com.


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 29, 2017)

Kinda blew through my budget, but am very satisfied with the haul:

Vocalise 2
Desert Winds
Evolution Hollowbody Blues Guitar
a couple of cheap midi paks from Toontrack
Elysia Museq (practically free with the Plugin Alliance voucher for Nov.)
Bundle of Brushes from Looploft ($12!)
Really wanted to get the Ilya Efimov Nylon Guitar, but will put that on the wishlist for next year. May yet spring for the $99 yearly membership at Groove3.


----------



## james7275 (Nov 29, 2017)

I only purchased the evolution bundle from keepforest for $88.00. I was eyeballing a few other items, but they were either still too expensive with their current discount or I didn't need it.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 29, 2017)

I bought a sweater from Scotland


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 29, 2017)

After getting the Embertone Mouth Trumpet and all the SWAM instruments, I was going to quit, but I also ended up buying the NI Symphony Series Brass Collection from SoundIron. I just love how it sounds in the demos and video reviews. Now I REALLY must quit, because my first Black Friday purchase was a thousand dollars in veterinary bills a couple weeks ago. (I wonder... if I declare my cat to be my studio's mascot, could I write off his vet bills? Hmmmm...)


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 29, 2017)

Sample the cat - then it's a legitimate expense.....


----------



## keepitsimple (Nov 30, 2017)

VI Labs True Keys bundle. Bought it of an insane 74% off deal from Vstbuzz.

Piano fans, i suggest you don't miss this: http://vstbuzz.com/deals/74-off-true-keys-pianos-vi-labs/?ref=4

And yes it's a legit offer, VI Labs confirmed it on another forum.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 30, 2017)

Let's see..

I got Sonokinetic Capriccio,
Air Hybrid3,
couple of mastering plug ins at pluginboutique,
Embertone Chapman Trumpet,
a bunch of Embertone Freebies
and a 4TB Cloud Server for Backup.

..and a MIC Stand


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 30, 2017)

keepitsimple said:


> VI Labs True Keys bundle. Bought it of an insane 74% off deal from Vstbuzz.
> 
> Piano fans, i suggest you don't miss this: http://vstbuzz.com/deals/74-off-true-keys-pianos-vi-labs/?ref=4
> 
> And yes it's a legit offer, VI Labs confirmed it on another forum.


Could you post some examples? The ones on the website are not exactly cinematic


----------



## n9n9n9 (Nov 30, 2017)

NOVO - Intimate Textures. On the fence about this one. The price was certainly very nice, but I think I had this covered already with the Spitfire EVOs that I already own. The cello is very, very nice though and the rest may grow on me. The Texture Designer portion of the plugin seems very powerful and capable of a great variety of things but the number and variety of presets that ship with it are quite low. I don't mind working up my own, but it is a puzzle that there are not more starting points. 

Eventide Mangledverb - Underrated. Two excellent overdrive algorithms coupled with a very cool reverb that has a completely unique ability to modulate it's size to derive an unstable wobble. Works really well on orchestral material (not in the conventional sense of "really well" I'm sure.) Eventide stuff has been working very well when it is *part* of the sound for me rather than an effect on the sound. 

Plugin Alliance Black Box Analog HG-2 - Tubes and saturation for the mix buss. I wouldn't have considered it if it were not for a fellow I randomly met on a flight two weeks ago who contented that a.) the hardware was the best thing he had ever bought (at $2500) and b.) that he'd tested this plugin version with his friend, a mastering engineer, and they thought it was every bit as good. I nearly bought it at $250 and am glad I waited a week because I got it for $55.


----------



## keepitsimple (Nov 30, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Could you post some examples? The ones on the website are not exactly cinematic


Check your pm please.


----------



## STec (Nov 30, 2017)

I got:

Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra
Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evo
Cinesamples Descant Horn

Cinesamples Tina Guo Legato Cello

Embertone Chapman Trumpet

Era II Medieval Legends

Cinematic Studio Strings

Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
_I also bought 8Dio Insolidus but got refunded._


----------



## Pschelfh (Nov 30, 2017)

The most important ones :
- subscriptions on Groove3 and Ask.Audio
- NI Thrill
- Cinematic Studio Strings + Solo Strings
- Orchestral Tools Ark1 and Ark2


----------



## Perry (Nov 30, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> I was in such a fortunate (fortunate, because of my wallet) that I was running out of space for my samples, so I bought a Samsung 500GB SSD (138e) and nothing else...yet.


That would be the last piece of my Mini Mac upgrade.


----------



## URL (Dec 1, 2017)

For the first time, I bought nothing on B.F, now I can take a bath in all the money saved ... damn its all on credit card.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 1, 2017)

Hm too much. I purchased CineBrass Core and Pro (For Solists i stil prefer Samplemodeling and i also got and love Hollywood Brass diamond - but in some situations e.g. Low Brass i was missing some extra punch. Will use these 3 Libraries together), Audiomodeling Swam Flutes, Double Reeds and Clarinets, Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir, Cinesamples Randy´s Celeste and Handbells, Embertone Shan Bawu, Bestservice Organum Venezia. 2-3 Weeks ago i got Strezov Arva, Embertone´s Joshua Bell Violin and Cinematic Studio Strings Solo. These were the very last things i had on my list. After 5 Years i finally got anything i needed. Already unsubscribed from all developer newsletter maillists ... :D THIS MADNESS HAS GOT TO HAVE AN END !!!


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 1, 2017)

SoundChris said:


> After 5 Years i finally got anything i needed. Already unsubscribed from all developer newsletter maillists ... :D THIS MADNESS HAS GOT TO HAVE AN END !!!



Not so fast, pal. This month:
- Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas
- iwantthatsound.com (drums) 18 Days of Christmas
- Chris Hein Solo Strings 30% for another few days
- VSL Strings Synchron Stage

Next year:
- New mega Spitfire library
- Spitfire updates to solo strings, brass, and woodwind
- ...


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 1, 2017)

I picked up an demo Apollo 8p from Sweetwater with a free Octo satellite + a 6(+1) plugin deal.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 1, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> Not so fast, pal. This month:
> - Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas
> - iwantthatsound.com (drums) 18 Days of Christmas
> - Chris Hein Solo Strings 30% for another few days
> ...



:D Hm well the only products that would be interesting for me now would be:
- Other new Solostrings by Embertone (Yo Yo Ma Cello or Gideon Kremer Viola perhaps?) would be an INSTANT buy!
- A new Trumpet for SWAM with the same soft sound like in their other libraries would be golden, too.

The other stuff is nice to have but not a priority:
- TC Electronic VSS3 Reverb as orchestral reverb option
- Hauptwerk Organ someday
- OT Sphere just because of the Harp (i stil hope it will come standalone someday. Its the only element of sphere that i really needed) or the CineHarps
- NI Komplete Kontrol S88
- Unterlass Duodesk Studiodesk Custom Built
- Arturia V Collection 5
- I already got almost all the choirs out there. Nevertheless i would want a choir that offers me THE FULL Ordinarium Words (Kyrie, Gloria, Benedictus (?), Credo, Sanctus, Agnus Dei) so i could write realistic ecclesiastic pieces / masses. No choir offers that so far. Dominus comes closest but doesnt have all the words that i wanted. I am waiting what Hollywood Choirs will bring but i am very sceptic...

... ok. I dont NEED new stuff. There will definitely come something ... hopefully not all too soon ;D


----------



## tim727 (Dec 1, 2017)

Final list:

Metropolis Ark I
CSS
Strezov Sampling's Freyja
Strezov Sampling's Wotan
Heavyocity Gravity
Full Kontakt (really needed this for some time)

At a total cost of about $1600 I'd say I feel good about these purchases. First impressions are that Ark is brilliant, CSS seems good and was the right choice (for me) over SCS/SSS/NI Strings, Freyja is very playable but will probably be limited to celtic tracks, Wotan is alright ... a bit disappointed to be honest, and Gravity I have yet to DL but it seems pretty awesome. I'm sort of regretting getting Freyja + Wotan at this point ($460 for bundle), but time will tell how good (or bad) that decision was.

All in all I feel good about the purchases. But really Ark ... wow.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 1, 2017)

tim727 said:


> Final list:
> 
> Wotan is alright ... a bit disappointed to be honest [...]. I'm sort of regretting getting Freyja + Wotan at this point ($460 for bundle), but time will tell how good (or bad) that decision was.



Really? IMO its stil the best Men Choir out there and I use it quite often. Overall i am happy with it - maybe you also will learn to like it :D Wrote that piece in 2016 featuring wotan:


----------



## Kony (Dec 1, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> “When the bank locks your card its time to stop” - My wife to me after I went on my Black Friday spree.
> 
> -DJ


Ha! That's what happened to me ... I didn't stop though....


----------



## tim727 (Dec 1, 2017)

SoundChris said:


> Really? IMO its stil the best Men Choir out there and I use it quite often. Overall i am happy with it - maybe you also will learn to like it :D Wrote that piece in 2016 featuring wotan:




That's quite an amazing piece. As a matter of fact I listened to it a week or so ago and that's one of the pieces that helped me decide to get the library! I do like the lib, but I was disappointed by the fact that some of the samples have a horrific level of background noise/artifacts. There are ones where you can clearly hear someone fumbling around with some papers.

edit: I'm sure I will be finding use for it in upcoming pieces ... I was just frustrated by the fact that some of the samples had these really glaring issues. That's not really what you expect when you drop hundreds on a library you know?


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 2, 2017)

tim727 said:


> Final list:
> 
> Metropolis Ark I
> CSS
> ...


Nice work - bit surprised you weren't taken by the SSS/SCS deal when spending such big cash Love MArk1, always great to play.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 2, 2017)

First time I didn't buy a thing. I feel so strong!!


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 2, 2017)

My final list-

Ample Sound AG12 (giveaway recipient)
Auddict Hexeract
Audio Modern Paths 2
Best Service Galaxy X FX (freebie with purchase)
Dmitry Sches Thorn
Heavyocity Novo
Heavyocity Intimate Textures
In Session Audio Shimmer Shake Strike Extended
Orangetree Angelic Harp
Orangetree Evolution Songwriter
Orangetree Evolution Infinity
Performance Samples Caspian
Sample Logic Expeditions
Sonic Academy ANA 2 and expansions
Soundtoys Little Plate (freebie)
Spitfire Euphone (freebie with drawing)
Cubase Pro 9.5 Upgrade
Wavesfactory Mercury
Xhun Audio Little One


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 2, 2017)

Isn't it amazing how much money we save by spending it?


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 2, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> Isn't it amazing how much money we save by spending it?


I agree...it seems a mess. On the other hand, when you are going to purchase the products anyway, a sale makes more sense. Two-thirds of my list was going to be purchased with or without a sale. I am just glad I could save my funds in my budget as there are a few more things on my list (by few I literally mean 2).


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 2, 2017)

Well I had planned on spending a bit as I had put some money aside, but even so, when I type out the list it's a bit scary....

Cubase 9.5 upgrade
Wavesfactory Mercury Piano
Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven Pro Reverb
Spitfire Symphony Complete (though I bought it in different collections to save money)

(I actually changed this list before I posted it, as Spitfire Symphony Complete sounds a bit better than listing everything that is in it.)

That little lot should keep me busy for years......


----------



## tim727 (Dec 2, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Nice work - bit surprised you weren't taken by the SSS/SCS deal when spending such big cash Love MArk1, always great to play.



I think it came down to me not feeling like I needed all of the additional stuff (read: articulations) that spitfire would be giving me. So although I'd be getting much more content, it would be content that I by and large would probably not need ... so I decided to go with CSS which was less than half the price. There is a chance I'll end up regretting that, but for now it seems like it was the right decision!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 3, 2017)

My semi-final-final list - _probably_...* 
*
Spitfire Audio - The Ton collection
Best Service ERA II Medieval Legends
Best Service Era II Vocal Codex Crossgrade
Heavyocity Master Sessions Ensemble Drums Collection
Heavyocity Master Sessions Ethnic Drum Ensembles Collection
Sample Logic Cinematic Guitars Infinity
Plugin Guru's MegaMagic Cello
Auddict Hexeract
AIR Hybrid3 + Expansions
Eventide Fission
Audiority Echoes T7E
Cubase 9.5 Upgrade
Softube Drawmer S73
IK Multimedia Syntronik Complete Crossgrade
Sonarworks Reference 4 Studio Edition Upgrade
Crucial MX300 1TB SSD

Still in play...
Dronar Hybrid Module
Light and Sound - Chamber Strings (_do I really need more strings...?_ )
NI Thrill (_probably going to be_ ...)
Fractal Audio Systems Axe-Fx II XL+ (_unlikely at this point... _)
Superior Drummer 3 Upgrade (_if it goes on sale_...  )


----------



## kimarnesen (Dec 3, 2017)

Changing the title to include December sale bargains


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 3, 2017)

kimarnesen said:


> Changing the title to include December sale bargains


Hah... good idea since the definition of "Black Friday" seems to be somewhat of a _gray_ (_grey_) area lately...


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 3, 2017)

*I'm ruined...*


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 3, 2017)

tim727 said:


> That's quite an amazing piece. As a matter of fact I listened to it a week or so ago and that's one of the pieces that helped me decide to get the library! I do like the lib, but I was disappointed by the fact that some of the samples have a horrific level of background noise/artifacts. There are ones where you can clearly hear someone fumbling around with some papers.
> 
> edit: I'm sure I will be finding use for it in upcoming pieces ... I was just frustrated by the fact that some of the samples had these really glaring issues. That's not really what you expect when you drop hundreds on a library you know?



Thanks a lot for your kindness good sir! Hm i didnt notice that yet tbh - maybe i have to re-check the product for noises and stuff. But i was quite happy with it in the past and didnt notice all too heavy issues. For me ARVA is more problematic. While the legato in the girl´s choir works very smooth i think that the boys´transitions are not seamless. Also the instrument range is too small. I stil like the library a lot. But that one IMO is the one of the three (Freyja, Wotan and Arva) which - even its a great library - has more problems than the others. But i have to confess that i didnt use it in many projects yet. THe price is indeed really high so its clear that there should (!) be no issues - i am with you here.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 4, 2017)

SoundChris said:


> Thanks a lot for your kindness good sir! Hm i didnt notice that yet tbh - maybe i have to re-check the product for noises and stuff. But i was quite happy with it in the past and didnt notice all too heavy issues. For me ARVA is more problematic. While the legato in the girl´s choir works very smooth i think that the boys´transitions are not seamless. Also the instrument range is too small. I stil like the library a lot. But that one IMO is the one of the three (Freyja, Wotan and Arva) which - even its a great library - has more problems than the others. But i have to confess that i didnt use it in many projects yet. THe price is indeed really high so its clear that there should (!) be no issues - i am with you here.



Hmm that's good to know about Arva. It was a library I was considering so this info is helpful. As for the Wotan issues, when I get some more time I'll go through it more thoroughly and identify all of the individual samples that are problematic (the vast majority are not ... but when it does happen ... it's *really bad). Then I'll maybe reach out to Strezov support and see what they have to say.


----------



## Time+Space (Dec 4, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> My semi-final-final list - _probably_...*
> *
> Spitfire Audio - The Ton collection
> Best Service ERA II Medieval Legends
> ...



Hi IP59burst

DRONAR Hybrid Module is 50% off at VST Buzz for another 1 day and 10 hours (buy as bundle with Live Impacts or on its own):

http://vstbuzz.com/deals/50-off-dronar-scupltor-bundle-gothic-instruments/


----------



## woafmann (Dec 5, 2017)

*Heavyocity: *
Scoring Guitars
Vocalise 2

*Best Service:*
Galaxy X FX (Free with Heavyocity items)

*Zero-G:*
Ethera Soul Edition
Ethnic Flavors (Free with Ethera)

*Sonokinetic:*
Capriccio

Some various cheap-o items including:
*
Sound Aesthetics:*
Mountains 3
*
Plugin Boutique*
Air Hybrid3 + expansions
Other cheap plugins as stocking stuffers I didn't really need.

and the big one...Already buyers remorse and it hasn't even finished downloading :(

*East West:*
Hollywood Choirs Diamond. ($509 from B&H Photo which is $90 less than SO's sale price.)

I really truly hope EWQL releases more updates as I've heard nothing but hate so far on this lib. Should have bought Dominus. Oh well. In the end, it's only money....and my tears of regret.


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Dec 5, 2017)

Picked up Master Solo Woodwinds when it was going for 100 prior to Black Friday. 

I wasn't planning on spending anything this BF as I blew the budget last year, but Spitfire's deals were too good to resist. I'd had my eye on Chamber Strings for a while, so I got that in the BF deal along with Symphonic Strings, and since I already had Symphonic Evos, they knocked off 100 so I only paid 600 for both libraries! Then I figured what the hell, so I threw in the Ton for another 100. I'd had my eye on the Felt Piano for a while and I've been wanting to pick up some solo strings too. Hadn't heard much about the Spitfire Artisans, but for that price it couldn't hurt to try them out.

Then I got Embertone's shire whistle for 10. Was tempted to pick up some of their solo strings, as I know they get rave reviews, but I figured I'd test the water with the Spitfire Artisans first.

And since I didn't have any hard drive space, I picked up a 1TB samsung SSD for a pretty penny. Waiting for that to arrive, so I haven't been able to download any of my new purchases yet. 

All in all, it was a moderate splurge for me this year. Happy that I didn't overspend.


----------



## woafmann (Dec 5, 2017)

JeremyWiebe said:


> Picked up Master Solo Woodwinds when it was going for 100 prior to Black Friday.
> 
> I wasn't planning on spending anything this BF as I blew the budget last year, but Spitfire's deals were too good to resist. I'd had my eye on Chamber Strings for a while, so I got that in the BF deal along with Symphonic Strings, and since I already had Symphonic Evos, they knocked off 100 so I only paid 600 for both libraries! Then I figured what the hell, so I threw in the Ton for another 100. I'd had my eye on the Felt Piano for a while and I've been wanting to pick up some solo strings too. Hadn't heard much about the Spitfire Artisans, but for that price it couldn't hurt to try them out.
> 
> ...



I also got the Master Woodwinds bundle prior and a whole heap more stuff this year. At least it's a write-off...

Gotta' love Audioplugin_deals. It's like Black Friday everyday! 

EDIT: Every two weeks that is, lol.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2017)

Kontakt 5 - update from Kontakt 4


----------



## Audio Birdi (Dec 6, 2017)

I was sensible this November / BF and only purchased what I really needed, a synth to replace Logic's Alchemy.

Synthmaster 2.8

Worth every penny!

This december may be a spend-fest though!


----------



## W Ackerman (Dec 14, 2017)

Heavyocity Scoring Guitars ($49 on sale) may be the best value I have ever picked up. I've been lost inside of it for days and I may never be seen again.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 23, 2017)

I black friday list here: ( i think is black friday sale which is longert han day and getted them last day when i feeled i look again comppany stuff becouse is cheap and i dont want use much for much money my first Paypal orders for many reasons)
Shepherds Flute (most likely i use this at least)
Celtic Whistles
Owerland Guitar (not so useful expect i feel maybe in background in there clearly sounds there is not all notes sampled)


----------

